# "She wants a coat made of my leather, my fur, my nails"



## KingNow (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91bEGJYBU4&feature=related


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 1, 2012)

The fuck


----------



## KingNow (Jan 1, 2012)

Alerio Corvinus said:


> The fuck


It'll grow on you.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh look, the 90s are back, and they're high.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2012)

I like this.

lol @ the "notch on vacation" comment


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 2, 2012)

... I like it.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 2, 2012)

simultaneously terrible and amazing


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 2, 2012)

His beard is amazing.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2012)

I was expecting some shitty PETA promo


----------



## Onnes (Jan 2, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> His beard is amazing.



Always nice to see some true beard appreciation.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this


----------



## KingNow (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad all of you enjoy this piece of sunshine.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2012)

KingNow said:


> I'm glad all of you enjoy this piece of sunshine.



It's an earworm, can't stop humming/singing it subconsciously while I'm doing dishes or playing games or anything really.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 3, 2012)

Tycho said:


> It's an earworm, can't stop humming/singing it subconsciously while I'm doing dishes or playing games or anything really.


Check out their other stuff, too. Stepdad is an incredible band.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Jan 3, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> His beard is amazing.



i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2012)

Every time I see this thread, I click it and the link inside.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 5, 2012)

Apparently these guys just got announced as part of this year's Warped Tour

if anyone still cares about the warped tour


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy fuck, this is catchy.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 5, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Apparently these guys just got announced as part of this year's Warped Tour
> 
> if anyone still cares about the warped tour



There is no way I'm paying that much just to see these guys in person.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel like this shouldn't be as catchy as it is.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 5, 2012)

I really don't know why this is so good, but it is.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

Really good song. Op did a god job finding it.


----------



## triage (Jan 6, 2012)

the song is pretty good, but what's with this "90s on acid" look that's becoming popular?

it's an eyesore


----------



## KingNow (Jan 19, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Really good song. Op did a god job finding it.




http://stepdad.bandcamp.com/track/find-love-bonus-track


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 21, 2012)

Came for the video, stayed for the song, it was pretty great.


----------

